# Wie war eure Lernkurve als ihr mit dem Biken angefangen habt?



## Tobi1991 (19. Juni 2019)

Mich würde mal interressieren wie eure Lernkurve so war bzw. wie lange es gedauert hat bis ihr das Gefühl hattet Fahrtechnisch gut aufgestellt zu sein.

Habe das Gefühl dass bei mir trotz regelmäßiger Touren alles nur sehr schleppend vorran geht. Als ich vor einem Jahr vom Sportmuffel zum Mountainbiken gekommen bin war ich sehr verkrampft unterwegs und habe mich gefühlt jede zweite Tour irgendwo am Trail abgelegt. Habe wohl Glück gehabt dass ich bisher mit Verstauchungen davon gekommen bin.

Seitdem ich Anfang des Sommers mal einen Fahrtechnik Kurs mitgemacht habe kommen so langsam die Fortschritte. Das Gleichgewicht auf dem Bike wird immer besser und etwas steilere Stücke mit kleinen Stufen funktionieren jetzt auch immer besser und die Angst bzw. Verkramfteit lässt nach.

Trotzdem habe ich das gefühl dass das alles echt weig bei mir dauert wenn ich da Kollegen seh die kaum dass sie sich ein Fully zugelegt haben mit ordentlich speed irgendwelche Downhill Tracks runter ballern bei denen ich noch oft absteige.

Wie sieht das bei euch so aus ? Wie lange habt ihr gebraucht bis ihr alles für euch zufriedenstellend beherrscht habt ?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (22. Juni 2019)

Warst du schon immer ein sportmuffel und wie alt bist du jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erborow (22. Juni 2019)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Warst du schon immer ein sportmuffel und wie alt bist du jetzt?


er ist vermutlich 28

Das hängt immer stark vom Alter ab und was man so davor sportmäßig gemacht hat.
Außerdem spielt es eine große rolle, was man so fährt.
Wenn man viel Jumplines fährt macht man nicht unbedingt Fortschritte, was steile und verblockte Trails angeht und andersrum.
Andererseits hilft Abwechslung auch viel beim Fortschritt. 
Was viel Hilft, ist sich einen Kreis mit Leuten zu suchen, die ungefähr ähnlich gut fahren, sodass man sich gemeinsam steigern kann.


----------



## tmf_superhero (22. Juni 2019)

Ich denke mal jeder lernt anders. Bei manchen Leuten macht es früher _klick_ und andere brauchen etwas mehr Übung.
Ich z.B. musste viele Sektionen oft wiederholen, bis ich es richtig hinbekommen habe. Dabei ist aber enorm wichtig, dass dir ein anderer über die Schulter / auf den Lenker guckt. So hast du noch eine zusätzliche Meinung. Manch anderer hat das Radfahren einfach im Blut.



Tobi1991 schrieb:


> Trotzdem habe ich das gefühl dass das alles echt weig bei mir dauert wenn ich da Kollegen seh die kaum dass sie sich ein Fully zugelegt haben mit ordentlich speed irgendwelche Downhill Tracks runter ballern bei denen ich noch oft absteige.


Zu viel Federweg kann auch Schwächen verbergen. Mit einem Enduro / Freerider fährt es sich natürlich entspannter, aber einige verlassen sich stumpf auf den Federweg. Dabei werden auch einige Basics in den Hintergrund geschoben ("der Federweg regelt das schon").
Das soll nicht heißen, dass ein Fully schlecht für die Fahrtechnik ist, aber es kann durchaus dazu führen, dass man sich auf das Rad verlässt.

Es gibt auch Ausnahmen, also bitte nicht falsch verstehen.

An deiner Stelle würde ich einfach so viele Strecken (von flowig bis verblockt/rumpelig) fahren wie möglich. Auch gerne mal in absolut widerlichen Bedingungen (Matsch, Regen etc..).


----------



## erborow (22. Juni 2019)

Interessant wäre natürlich auch zu wissen was für ein Rad du fährst und wo du meist fährst.
Um die Technik zu verbessern sind natürlich Bikeparks ideal. Hier kann man viele Tiefenmeter auf durchgehend fordernden Trails machen und die Elemente gut mehrfach fahren. Außerdem sind dort meist viele Leute unterwegs, von denen man immer mal wieder etwas abschauen kann.


----------



## DerohneName (25. Juni 2019)

Ja bei mir war's so: Anfang gings zügig (wenn man jünger ist scheißt man sich nix) aber jetzt teils langsamer als früher  Vor allem wenn man mehrmals dumm stürzt hintereinander ist man dann ne Krücke 

Jetzt komme ich mit Glück  etwa 1x im Monat zum Biken (in den Sommerferien  öfters)... Da geht dann auch absolut nix voran.... Kotzt mich auch extrem an

Übung macht den Meister- ich kenne viele die wirklich schnell gelernt haben. 

Am wichtigsten ist: Sich selber keinen Stress machen, das macht fehleranfällig und macht keinen Spaß.


----------



## clowz (10. Juli 2019)

bin wahrscheinlich auch so wie du, mitten drin im lernprozess, und hab ähnliche erfahrungen. am anfang macht man mal einen sprung, wenn man die trails ein paar mal gefahren ist, und dann bleibt man an irgend einen punkt hängen und entwickelt sich schwer weiter, wenn man nicht einerseits wirklich dran arbeitet, bzw. öfter fährt.

vor allem wenn man "nur" fahren geht ohne training geht wenig weiter.. da ich aber auch in einem alter bin, wo ich nicht daheim in der einfahrt 7/woche manuals und andre sachen trainier, ist ein "urlaubskurs" sicher nicht das schlechteste da man dann fokusiert ist, und auch seine trainings + sicherheitsgewinn direkt machen kann.

im normalen leben ist halt neben job und familie selten die zeit dass man trainiert bzw ist dann eher der wunsch schnell eine runde biken/laufen gehen anstatt den abend lang irgendwas zu üben.

da ich mich heuer bewusst sportlich aufs biken konzentier, merk ich schon dass ich "besser" werde, doch ich bin noch einiges davon weg s3 stellen zu fahren, im S2 modus gehts schon ganz ok, muss halt dann bei zu steilen stückerl oder drops die ich mir nicht zutrau ausweichen. 
mein persönliches ziel f 2019 ist eben das zu erlernen, wobei ich das ohne fremde hilfe wohl nicht dapackn werde.


----------



## Deleted 390656 (10. Juli 2019)

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass, wenn man erst mit 28 radfahren lernt, das einem nicht so leicht von der Hand geht.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. Juli 2019)

Shamino schrieb:


> Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass, wenn man erst mit 28 radfahren lernt, das einem nicht so leicht von der Hand geht.


Sicher, aber eine große rolle spielt das vorhandene koordinationsvermögen.


----------



## --- (10. Juli 2019)

Shamino schrieb:


> Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass, wenn man erst mit 28 radfahren lernt, das einem nicht so leicht von der Hand geht.


Kommt drauf an was du vorher gemacht hast oder welche Sportarten du sonst noch betreibst. Wenn du mit 28 überhaupt erst mit Sport und intensiver Bewegung anfängst hast du wohl eher schlechte Karten. Da macht dir allein schon die nicht vorhandene Ausdauer einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Dadurch bleibt dann die Motivation auf der Strecke und die Lernkurve ist eine senkrechte Linie nach unten.


----------



## Deleted 390656 (10. Juli 2019)

Ich überlege nur, wie das wäre, wenn ich das auf meinem riesigen, 23' 29er lernen müsste und nicht wie früher relativ nah am Boden mit dem Kinderrad. Alleine beim Umfallen kann man sich schon richtig wehtun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (10. Juli 2019)

Shamino schrieb:


> Ich überlege nur, wie das wäre, wenn ich das auf meinem riesigen, 23' 29er lernen müsste und nicht wie früher relativ nah am Boden mit dem Kinderrad. Alleine beim Umfallen kann man sich schon richtig wehtun.


Fallen gehört dazu  klar fährt man viel im Wohlfühlmodus! Aber wenn man sich nicht selbst mit neuen schwereren stellen herausfordert und diese auch wiederholt fährt, kommt man kaum weiter. Mir hat es sehr geholfen mit anderen zu fahren die eine bessere Technik hatten, da hab ich mir viel anschauen können. Ach ja je weniger man darüber nach denkt wie man eine Stelle fährt, je leichter ist es oft! 
Auf der letzten bikepacking Tour fuhr ich z.b. auf eine Lehre zu in der Auch noch ein Baumstamm lag, und dachte in der Einfahrt schitt, dann aber fahr einfach... Ich war schneller Rum als ich dachte ..


----------



## Tig (10. Juli 2019)

Ja Fallen ist teil der Sache, als ich mit DH angefanegn habe hat es mich eigentlich bei so gut wie jedem Bikepark besuch mindestens einmal abgeschmissen. Aber nach etwa zwei Jahren verging das. Ich glaube ich hatte mich damals einfach enorm überschätzt. Nun 5 Jahre später flieg ich nur noch sehr selten. 
Jedoch muss ich sagen dass mir all die Stürze als junger hüpfer gut getan haben, da waren die dinge noch nicht gefählich und ich ziemlich dehnbar. Habe wirklich gut gelernt wie man richtig fallen tut, ohne dabei viel zu riskieren- was mir heute bei den spektakuläreren stürzen doch echt von vorteil ist .


----------



## zonz1984 (10. Juli 2019)

Ich hab mit 30-31 mit Mountainbiken angefangen, was ja relativ spät ist und davor nicht wirklich viel von Ausdauersport etc. gehalten. Allerdings hab ich nicht das Gefühl langsam zu lernen.  Wenn man für etwas brennt und sich intensiv damit befasst, lernt man ja bekanntermaßen schneller. Das hat also nicht unbedingt was mit dem Alter zu tun. Der Mann ist 28 und keine 70.


----------



## Tig (10. Juli 2019)

Ja gut, ich habe damals mit 14 angefangen. Und werfe meinen Eltern heute schon vor, das sie mich da schon früher hätten zu motivieren sollen.


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Juli 2019)

Tig schrieb:


> Ja gut, ich habe damals mit 14 angefangen. Und werfe meinen Eltern heute schon vor, das sie mich da schon früher hätten zu motivieren sollen.


Du weißt schon dass das nicht immer leicht ist Kids dazu zu bewegen, sich zu bewegen . Ich hoffe meine bleiben so aktiv auch wenn sie älter werden...


----------



## Tig (10. Juli 2019)

Ja klar, das ist nur meine sicht von jetzt als voller Draufgänger. Zu der Zeit habe ich mich gerade davon verabschieded bei allem gefählichem zu kneifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. Juli 2019)

Shamino schrieb:


> Ich überlege nur, wie das wäre, wenn ich das auf meinem riesigen, 23' 29er lernen müsste und nicht wie früher relativ nah am Boden mit dem Kinderrad. Alleine beim Umfallen kann man sich schon richtig wehtun.


Kinderrad gab es bei uns nicht. Entweder war mal stundenweis ein damenrad verfügbar (Super!!!   ), der kinderkopf war dann etwa in lenkradhöhe, die arme nach oben gehalten oder wir mussten mit einem herrenrad vorlieb nehmen. Dann fuhr man mit dem rechten bein unter der stange auf dem schiefen hängendem rad. Man lernte also das perfekte koordinationspektrum für das spätere mountainbiken.
Mit 28 bekam ich dann mein erste eigenes rad gegen einen kasten bier. Mit dem mountainbikern als sportliche betätigung habe ich mit 68 angefangen. Vorher habe ich nur meinen hund mit einem solchen bike ausgeführt. Für den sport hatte ich ab 30 ein RR.
Und jetzt hört auf, auf euren eltern rum zu hacken.


----------



## everywhere.local (12. Juli 2019)

erborow schrieb:


> Was viel Hilft, ist sich einen Kreis mit Leuten zu suchen, die ungefähr ähnlich gut fahren, sodass man sich gemeinsam steigern kann.


was noch viel mehr hilft, ist (OK, da gehört schon ne Menge Glück oder n Kontakt dazu) sich Leute zu suchen, die es wirklich drauf haben.
Ich seh sehr oft "neue Leute", die innerhalb von recht kurzer Zeit auf einmal brutal gut fahren können.
Regional bedingt können die manchmal aber auch schon vorher Skifahren, Snowboarden, Kiten oder sonstwas...

zur Eingangsfrage:
Meine Lernkurve als Kind war sehr flach. Ich musste mir mit meinem Kumpel ALLES (Wheelie, Bunnyhop, HR Versetzen, Stoppie, Springen, Drops, Trackstand...) selbst beibringen. Da gab es noch keine Fahrtechnikvideos oder ähnliches. Im Internet (hatte ich damals glaub nicht mal) war wohl auch nix.
Wir haben mal die kompletten Sommerferien Wheelies und Bunnyhop geübt. Die Schritte waren sehr klein, aber es ging vorwärst.
Heute bringe ich das wem in recht kurzer Zeit bei.


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Juli 2019)

Ich habe ja erst mit 2017 (mit 37) angefangen mit dem MTB fahren. Da ich vorher lange Zeit Trial gefahren bin, konnte ich schon einiges, womit andere MTB-Anfänger große Probleme hatten/haben.

Mein großes Problem am Anfang war die Geschwindigkeit. Einen Drop mit dem Trial-Rad aus dem Stand von einer 2m Mauer auf die Straße war kein Problem, ein 1m Drop in eine schön schräge Landung mit Geschwindigkeit war eine andere Geschichte.

Ich habe es dann wie beim Trial gemacht und klein angefangen. Was meiner Lernkurve aber wirklich viel gebracht hat war viel zu fahren und auch mal an einem Hindernis 1h oder mehr zu verbringen. An die Geschwindigkeit musste ich mich auch erst einmal gewöhnen und da half eben, dass ich 3-4x die Woche auf dem Rad saß. 

Durch das viele Fahren denke ich schon, dass meine Lernkurve sehr steil verläuft (bin mit dem Hardtail immerhin bei meinem ersten Enduro Rennen auf Platz 38/81 gelandet ohne irgendwelche Rennerfahrung zu haben).

In einem muss ich meinen Vorrednern widersprechen. Fahren mit Leuten die das gleiche Level haben wie man selbst mag schon was bringen aber wenn man mit n+1* Fahrern fährt, lernt man viel schneller. Habe ich selbst erlebt. Ich bin jemanden auf einer Enduro Strecke hinterhergefahren, die wirklich nicht einfach war, konnte das aber ohne Absteigen oder Angst tun. Als ich zwei Tage später noch einmal die selbe Tour fuhr, musste ich absteigen und hatte teilweise Kopfkino. Für mich heißt das, dass ich versuchen werde mit besseren Fahrern zu fahren.

*n = eigenes Können, +1 eben etwas besser als man selbst, dass man es sich auch trauen kann.


----------



## Tobi1991 (17. Juli 2019)

Es ist ja nicht so dass ich jetzt erst angefangen habe Radfahren zu lernen, dass konnte ich als Kind schon. Damals bin ich mit meinem Hardtail auch noch kleine Rampen gesprungen. Sowas hab ich mich bis jetzt noch nicht wieder getraut 

Merke aber dass es langsam aber stetig wirklich besser wird und auch irgendwie das leise Gefühl von etwas Flow aufkommt. 

Hatte wohl Anfangs durch meine Sport muffelei etwas Koordinationsprobleme in den Bewegungen und bin dann oft wirklich Steif auf dem Rad gewesen wenn das alles zu viel auf einmal wurde. Das geht mittlerweile auch schon deutlich spielerischer vond er Hand. 

Momentan fahre ich ein Scott Genius 720 von 2014 dass ich mir vor gut einem Jahr als ich angefangen habe gebraucht zugelegt habe.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (17. Juli 2019)

Tobi1991 schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht so dass ich jetzt erst angefangen habe Radfahren zu lernen, dass konnte ich als Kind schon. Damals bin ich mit meinem Hardtail auch noch kleine Rampen gesprungen. Sowas hab ich mich bis jetzt noch nicht wieder getraut
> 
> Merke aber dass es langsam aber stetig wirklich besser wird und auch irgendwie das leise Gefühl von etwas Flow aufkommt.
> 
> ...


Sobald die lernkurve beginnt anzusteigen, ist der wesentliche schritt getan. Der rest ist begabung, physische veranlagung und durchhaltevermögen. Und eigentlich ist das auch der schönste teil des lernens: wenn es fortschritte gibt, neues dazu kommt, die sicherheit und selbstverständlichkeit steigt.
Zum schluss bleibt dann im plateau das gute gefühl, dass das gelernte zuverlässig beherrscht wird.
Und irgendwann geht´s bergab. Ist halt beim mountainbiken so.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (17. Juli 2019)

Tobi1991 schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht so dass ich jetzt erst angefangen habe Radfahren zu lernen, dass konnte ich als Kind schon. Damals bin ich mit meinem Hardtail auch noch kleine Rampen gesprungen. Sowas hab ich mich bis jetzt noch nicht wieder getraut
> 
> Merke aber dass es langsam aber stetig wirklich besser wird und auch irgendwie das leise Gefühl von etwas Flow aufkommt.
> 
> ...



Mach mal funktionelles Kraft- und Mobilitätstraining. Sobald das anzieht geht die Lernkurve steil nachoben. Inspiration dazu findet man im Internet und auf den Socialmedia-Seiten von spezialisierten Trainern wie point1athletic oder fit4racing. Wenn du nie Sport gemacht hast und vielleicht noch im Büro arbeitest wird dir so einiges an Rumpfstabilität fehlen und du wahrscheinlich auch schon diverse Fehlhaltungen entwickelt haben. Beschäftige dich damit diese Fehlhaltungen und muskulären Defizite zu identifizieren und loszuwerden und deine Muskulatur ganzheitlich zu stärken, aber vorsichtig und langsam. Gehst du nur biken und das viel, besteht die Chance das alles nur noch schlimmer zu machen. Ich spreche da aus Erfahrungen. Mittlerweile kann ich behaupten recht fit und recht fortgeschritten und flott unterwegs zu sein. Und vor allem sicher! Ich hab das leider alles durch viele Unfälle und Verletzungen lernen müssen.


----------



## Tobi1991 (17. Juli 2019)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Mach mal funktionelles Kraft- und Mobilitätstraining. Sobald das anzieht geht die Lernkurve steil nachoben. Inspiration dazu findet man im Internet und auf den Socialmedia-Seiten von spezialisierten Trainern wie point1athletic oder fit4racing. Wenn du nie Sport gemacht hast und vielleicht noch im Büro arbeitest wird dir so einiges an Rumpfstabilität fehlen und du wahrscheinlich auch schon diverse Fehlhaltungen entwickelt haben. Beschäftige dich damit diese Fehlhaltungen und muskulären Defizite zu identifizieren und loszuwerden und deine Muskulatur ganzheitlich zu stärken, aber vorsichtig und langsam. Gehst du nur biken und das viel, besteht die Chance das alles nur noch schlimmer zu machen. Ich spreche da aus Erfahrungen. Mittlerweile kann ich behaupten recht fit und recht fortgeschritten und flott unterwegs zu sein. Und vor allem sicher! Ich hab das leider alles durch viele Unfälle und Verletzungen lernen müssen.



Genau damit hab ich vor ca. einer Woche angefangen... Hab da auf irgend einer MTB Seite Übungen zur Rumpfstabilität gefunden und die teilweise in ein kleines Morgentraining eingebaut.   Denke da ist bei mir noch viel zu tun.


----------



## Air-Marky (29. Juli 2019)

E-MTB zulegen bringt auch sehr viel für den schnelleren Lernerfolg!
Erstens is man viel öfter damit unterwegs und zweitens gibt der tiefe Schwerpunkt viel Vertrauen ins Bike und erleichtert so manches.


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. Juli 2019)

Air-Marky schrieb:


> E-MTB zulegen bringt auch sehr viel für den schnelleren Lernerfolg!
> Erstens is man *viel öfter damit unterwegs*...


Erklär mal.


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. Juli 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> auch mal an einem Hindernis einer Schlüsselstelle 1h oder mehr zu verbringen.


Es gibt da einen Trail, bei dem ich die Kurven nie ohne Absteigen geschafft habe, mir aber auch nicht die Zeit genommen habe, diese zu üben. D.h. ich bin dort schon viele Male runter aber immer weiter gefahren. Ist ja meist so, dass die Trails schön sind und man mit Speed dort runter will, ohne ewig an einer Stelle zu üben. Das mache ich jetzt aber vermehrt und wie man sieht, bringt es auch viel:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (30. Juli 2019)

Lernkurven sind immer gleich...
Das Wichtigste ist dranbleiben, Aufnahme des Ist-Zustand und sich mit kleinen Zwischenzielen seinem Soll-Zustand nähern. Das heißt beim Sport: schauen wo deine Stärken sind, diese weiter nutzen und festigen. Aber nebenbei auch neue Reize setzen, seine Schwächen erkennen (bei mir z.B. Fahrtechnik auf dem Trail). Und dann kann man prima daran arbeiten - du musst halt wissen was du verbessern willst.

Ich komme vom Rennrad/Crosser und habe erste Erfahrungen mit Cyclocross-Rennen im Wald gesammelt. Bin nach jedem Rennen mit Verletzungen heimgekommen - irgendwann hab ich angefangen "nur zum Spaß zu fahren" und die Rennen als Training zu sehen. Seitdem klappts auch gut - weiß aber bis wohin ich Gas geben kann ohne das ich mich um den nächsten Baum wickel. Seit ein paar Monaten fahre ich vermehrt Mtb und die Lernkurve ist bei mir aktuell in der Tendenz zur Verneinung - ich möchte mich nicht mit Fahrtechnik auseinandersetzen, es macht keinen Spaß stundenlang eine Passage zu fahren und Linie zu suchen. Allerdings weiß ich auch das ich genau das brauche um mich auf künftige unbekannte Situationen schneller einstellen zu können.

Niemals aufgeben ist wichtig!


----------



## Sespri (4. August 2019)

[email protected]

Sich mit anderen zu vergleichen, macht jeder von uns. Sei es im Leben, Beruf oder MTB - das lässt sich nicht unterbinden. Es kann beflügeln oder lähmen, je nach Stimmung, Ehrgeiz, Tagesform usw. Wenn du ein Sportmuffel warst, wird es vielleicht etwas länger gehen, muss es aber nicht! Du hattest bis jetzt nicht die Gelegenheit - oder besser gesagt, das Bedürfnis - es herauszufinden, also kannst du es auch gar nicht wissen. Es gibt Menschen, die lernen sehr schnell und stagnieren irgendwann einmal. Das kann recht früh sein. Andere haben eine flachere Lernkurve und überholen die Erstgenannten. Und dann gibt es die, die sehr schnell lernen und auch sehr schnell besser werden. Diese als Massstab nehmen musst du dir aus dem Kopf schlagen. Mein diesbezügliches Schlüsselerlebnis hatte ich in meiner frühesten Jugend im Fussballverein. Dort war einer, der es letztlich in die Nationalmannschaft gebracht hat. Der war schon mit 10 Jahren von einem anderen Stern. Wir alle hätten üben können bis zur Verblödung - sein Niveau hätten wir nie errreicht. Das öffnet einem die Augen und lässt einem leichter damit leben, dass nicht jeder zum Superstar geboren ist. Darum muss ich auch immer über die typischen Stammtischtheorien schmunzeln. "Ja, wenn ich im Club geblieben wäre, würde ich heute auch in der obersten Liga spielen." Blabla, wenn du aussergewöhnlich bist, fällt das schon in Kindergartenalter auf.

Dass du dir Fragen stellst, einen Fahrkurs genommen hast und jetzt übst ist mehr, als manch einer machen würden. Dran bleiben! Was ich auch schon festgestellt habe, ist, dass gewisse Dinge schwieriger aussehen als sie sind. Kaum hat man es probiert, verliert es seinen Schrecken und man hebt sich auf die Stufe des vorher bewunderten. Kann sehr motivierend sein.  

Ich habe letztes Jahr mit DH angefangen und beschlossen, es dieses Jahr wissen zu wollen und meine Grenzen zu erfahren. Meine Lebensumstände erlauben es mir, meine Freizeit ausschliesslich nach meinem Befinden zu gestalten. Hat natürlich seine negative Seite, die Positive ist die, dass ich so viel zum üben komme, wie ich mag. Und das ist schon ein Schlüsselwort: üben, üben, üben - auch das grösste Talent muss seine Fähigkeiten durch Trainig festigen. Wenn das durch Job, Familie usw. nicht immer geht, muss man das akzeptieren.

Zu guter Letzt noch ein Hinweis, mit dem ich auf dem Kriegsfuss stehe. Auf unser Hobby bezogen ist das der gutgemeinte Ratschlag, sich nur an Dinge zu wagen, die man beherrscht. Sieht man vornehmlich auf Hinweistafeln in Bikeparks. Versicherungstechnisch ein logischer Schritt, für die persönliche Steigerung hingegen nicht. Wie soll ich besser werden, wenn ich die Komfortzone nicht verlasse? Damit meine ich nicht den 5m Drop ohne jegliche Erfahrung. Aber wenn ich den 5er springen will, muss ich mal mit 50 cm oder weniger anfangen. Immer nur davon zu träumen, bringt dich nicht weiter.

Alex Honnold, der amerikanische Kletterer, der den "El Capitan" free solo geklettert hat, sagte was ganz Tolles in seiner Doku. Auf die immer von Laien wiederholte Frage, ob er keine Angst verspüre, sagte er: Natürlich habe er manchmal Angst, das ist ganz normal. Aber du stellst dich der Angst, weil das Ziel es erfordert. 

Gutes Gelingen...


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (4. August 2019)

Hi Niconj


Interessantes Video.   In welchem Gebirge ist der Trail ? 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker




niconj schrieb:


> Es gibt da einen Trail, bei dem ich die Kurven nie ohne Absteigen geschafft habe, mir aber auch nicht die Zeit genommen habe, diese zu üben. D.h. ich bin dort schon viele Male runter aber immer weiter gefahren. Ist ja meist so, dass die Trails schön sind und man mit Speed dort runter will, ohne ewig an einer Stelle zu üben. Das mache ich jetzt aber vermehrt und wie man sieht, bringt es auch viel:


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. August 2019)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi Niconj
> 
> 
> Interessantes Video.   In welchem Gebirge ist der Trail ?
> ...


Nordharz.


----------



## Helselot (27. September 2019)

Nun mal zu meiner Geschichte: Ich komme vom Skateboard fahren und habe diesen Sport vor allem Street und in diversen Parks ausgeübt. Angefangen habe ich mit 10 Jahren und da war die Leinkurve sehr bescheiden. Habe für einfache Tricks ein paar Jahre gebraucht, wofür heute junge Leute auf Grund von YT Tutorials nur ein paar Wochen/Monate brauchen. Trotzdem habe ich nie aufgegeben und wurde auch richtig gut darin, da mir der Sport in schweren familiären Zeiten immer Halt gegeben hat. Hatte sogar das Glück so gut gewesen zu sein, um von Sponsoren gratis Boards und Schuhe zu bekommen. Das war schon richtig geil und ich war sehr stolz auf mich! 

Der Schlüssel zum Erfolg war ständiges Üben und seine Ziele in kleinen Schritten zu visualisieren! Wenn man sich das Gefühl des erreichten Ziels visuell vorstellt, kann man mental viel bewegen und seinen Respekt vor wilden Sachen in eine Art positive Challenge umwandeln. Das hat mir damals sehr geholfen, dass ich nie aufgegeben habe, bis ich den jeweiligen Trick endlich geschafft habe. Und das Gefühl der Zielerreichung war einfach das beste, was es gibt!  Leider war dann nach 17 Jahren auf Grund von sehr vielen Verletzungen und daraus resultierenden Folgeerscheinungen, wie instabile Sprunggelenke, viele Brüche und Schmerzen etc. Schluß!I Ich möchte die Zeit und die tollen Erlebnisse, Reisen und Freundschaften aber nicht missen und denke gerne daran zurück!

Nach ein paar Jahren der sportlichen Abstinenz und Suche nach einer erfüllenden sportlichen Neuorientierung bin ich durch Zufall zum MTB gekommen. Mein Bruder war schon immer mit dem MTB unterwegs und hat mir vor 2 Jahren mal ein 10 Jahre altes Canyon Nerve geschenkt, mit dem ich mal bisschen in der Gegend herumgecruist bin. Radfahren hat mir in der Stadt immer schon sehr getaugt, aber MTB ist halt schon was komplett anderes! Konditionell war ich am Anfang durch meine berufliche Bürotätigkeit ziemlich schlecht. Doch bin ich von Anfang dem Bikevirus verfallen. Meine ersten Uphills zu Plätzen, wo ich mir nie gedacht hätte, mal mit dem Bike raufzukommen, haben mich jedes Mal aufs Neue motiviert weiterzumachen. Meine ersten Trailabfahrten waren von Angst, Unerfahrenheit und gefährlichen Dauerbremsen begleitet. Da ich ein ziemlich analytischer Mensch habe ich ständig an meinen Fehler getüftelt.  Ich habe dann das Canyon verkauft und mir ein damals aktuelles Scott Spark zugelegt habe. Das Bike hat mir auch sehr geholfen an meiner Fahrtechnik zu feilen und so wurde ich in kleiner Schritten immer sicherer. 

Jedoch ist mir durch meine wilde Skateboard-Vergangenheit bewusst geworden, dass mir die Abfahrt auf Trails mehr Spass macht, als die reinen Uphills, die für mich gesundheitstechnisch wichtig sind. Daraus wurde dann der Wunsch nach einem potenten Trail/Endurobike, welcher mit meinem aktuellen Remedy 8 in Erfüllung ging. Das Rad hat mich noch mehr motiviert und Sicherheit gebracht, dass innerhalb dieser Saison soviel in Sachen Fahrtechnik dazugelernt habe und auf einmal Strecken gingen, die vorher undenkbar waren. 

Ein Schlüsselerlebnis hatte ich vor kurzen beim Vespa fahren in der Stadt. Ich war auch immer bei der Fraktion, der aufs Vorderradschauer. Doch durch dieses Erlebnis wurde mir bewusst, dass das vorausschauende Fahren mit dem Moped ähnlich dem MTB ist. Und siehe da meine Übersicht am Trail wurde dadurch viel besser. Was mir natürlich sehr hilft, ist meine gute Reaktionsfähigkeit und Lernbereitschaft für Bewegungsabläufe von alten Skateboardzeiten. Sicher bin ich nun heute mit 33 und als Familienvater vorsichtiger, als mit 18 beim Skateboardfahren. Doch hilft mir immer wieder meine Fehler zu analysieren und daraus zu lernen. Auch Grenzerfahrungen sind wichtig für den Lernprozess! Ich fahre fast nur alleine und liebe das Naturerlebnis, den Spass beim Trailfahren und auch noch was für seine Gesundheit zu tun! Durch die letzten 2 Jahre des intensiven Bikens, haben sich meine Sprunggelenke, Knie und Haltungsschäden ziemlich gebessert. 

Wichtig ist mir auch, dass ich regelmäßig Übungen für meinen Rumpf,  Bauchmuskel- und Rückenbereich mache und auch viel Wandern und Spazieren gehe. Nur Biken ist halt für meinen gescholtenen Körper auch nicht so gut! Also immer am Ball bleiben und daran glauben, dass man es schafft. Der Kopf und die Automatismen werden durch viel Üben immer besser und dadurch kann man auch lästige Verletzungen und Kopfblockaden vermeiden! Sich selber ständig unter Druck setzen, hilft einen nicht weiter! RIDE ON!


----------



## lordad (29. September 2019)

Ein sehr wichtiger Punnkt ist imo ,. dass es einen ziemlichen Unterschied gibt zwischen  "Fahren und Üben"
Man kann sehr viel fahren und kaum besser werden , wenn man immer einfach irgendwie schnell runterheizt.

Langsam und bewusst fahren bringt viel mehr.

Und der nächste Punkt ist Infos wie man überhaupt fahren soll.
Ich hab 1 Jahr versucht selber besser zu werden und es ging sehr schleppend vorran.
Dann habe ich mir 5h Privat 1on1 MTB Training gegönnt und war danach ein komplett anderer Fahrer.

Ich hab so viele Dinge falsch gemacht , von denen ich nichtmal wusste , dass ich sie mache.
Wir sind die erste Stunde paar Trails gefahren , der Trainer 2m hinter mir und ihm sind sofort zig Sachen aufgefallen die ich grundlegend falsch mache.

Das ist halt auch ein wichtiger Punkt.
Oft weiss man ja gar nicht was man falsch macht


----------



## Helselot (29. September 2019)

Es hilft natürlich ungemein, wenn man wen hat, der einem seine Fehler bewusst aufzeigt! Leider hab ich so wen nicht! Ich versuche auf Grund von Youtube Videos, Foren und Selbstanalyse an meiner Fahrtechnik zu feilen. Üben tu ich auch beim Street fahren in der Stadt, wenn ich mir bewusst Hindernisse (Stufen, Steilhänge, Wellen etc.)  suche, die trailähnliche Formen haben.  Da bekommt man ein gutes Gefühl fürs Bike.


----------



## Heino77 (8. Oktober 2019)

Hab letztes Jahr mit Singletrails angefangen. Davor bin ich halt ein wenig MTB gefahren.
Naja was soll ich sagen. Bei jedem Ausflug in den Bikepark hat es mich mehr oder weniger zerlegt.
Egal ob Anfänger Strecker oder verblockter Trail früher oder später lag ich im Dreck.
Ich rede nicht von Sprüngen, sondern von ganz lächerlichen Dingen wie über einen Anlieger rauszufliegen.

Diese Saison bin ich spontan eine Woche nach Morzine gefahren und hab dort ein paar Engländer kennen gelernt.
Die Jungs fahren regelmäßig lokale DH und Enduro Rennen mit und sind schon recht gut.
Bin dann den restlichen Urlaub mit ihnen unterwegs gewesen.
Diese Gruppendynamik hat mich so mitgerissen, dass ich mir ein DH Bike vor Ort ausgeliehen hab und mit ihnen die krassesten Sachen auch bei richtig widerlichen Bedingungen (Châtel River Gap, Vink Line, Super Morzine) gefahren bin. Lustigerweise hats mich in diesem Urlaub nur einmal zerlegt.
Wieder zuhause angekommen bin ich wieder in den heimischen Bikepark und was soll ich sagen - ich fühle mich nun ganz anders auf dem Bike.
Wenn du jung bist und keine Angst vor Menschen hast, würde ich einen solo Urlaub in einem Hostel vorschlagen. Jeden Tag für eine Woche oder zwei biken zu gehen bringt echt viel!


----------



## Helselot (8. Oktober 2019)

@ Heino77: Coole Story!  Ich bin froh über das Internet, da man durch Tutorials auch sehr viel mit wenig Rechercheaufwand lernt. Natürlich ist die Praxis das A und O! Deshalb fahren, fahren und fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldencore (1. November 2019)

Ich habe erst 2011/12 mit 38 oder 39 Jahren mit dem Biken angefangen, mache aber schon mein ganzes Leben lang eigentlich recht viel Sport, bin ein ziemlich guter Skifahrer, habe 14 Jahre Kampfsport gemacht und gehe seit einigen Jahren auch regelmäßig klettern. Deshalb hätte ich eigentlich trotz des späten Beginns relativ gute Voraussetzungen haben sollen (auch wenn ich nicht so das absolute Bewegungstalent bin, was ich zum Beispiel beim Bouldern merke, wo mir gerade so Gleichgewichtssachen oft schwerer als anderen fallen), aber trotzdem habe ich meine Lernkurve am Anfang als sehr flach empfunden. Hatte das Glück, dass ich quasi direkt zu Beginn einen wirklich guten Fahrtechnikkurs gemacht habe. Das hat ziemlich viel gebracht, aber trotzdem bin ich auf Trails so oft abgestiegen, habe mir Dinge nicht getraut, die meine Mitfahrer ohne Probleme runtergerollt sind und das war oft ziemlich frustrierend.
Da ich aus dem hohen Norden komme, kann ich auch nicht mal eben aufs Rad, um zu üben. Aber trotzdem hat mich das Biken total infiziert und ich mache im Sommer und Herbst fast immer kombinierten Rad-/Kletterurlaub. Was mich auf jeden Fall mehr hemmt als technische Mängel ist der Kopf. Ich bin nicht so ein Draufgänger und bin auch so alt, dass ich weiß, dass Verletzungen nicht so schnell ausheilen. Hatte vor 2 Jahren eine Knie-OP (Verschleiß, keinen Unfall) und durfte 6 Monate keinen Sport machen, das war die Hölle und sowas möchte ich eigentlich nicht riskieren. Aber trotzdem werde ich immer besser und gefühlt in den letzten 2 Jahren auch zunehmend. Ich habe immer mal wieder Fahrtechnikkurse gemacht und mir bringt das was, auch weil man immer etwas gepusht wird und aus seiner Komfortzone kommt und auf einmal Sachen fährt, die man vorher für undenkbar gehalten hat.
Ich war 2013 mal in Finale und nun vor ein paar Wochen wieder und hatte das schöne Erlebnis, dass ich an lauter Stellen vorbei gekommen bin, an denen ich beim ersten Besuch absteigen musste und nun alles ohne Probleme und mit Spaß fahren konnte, den Fortschritt also direkt erfahren habe. Gleichzeitig fahren in Bikeparks etc gefühlt 75% der Leute besser als ich und mir Fehlen noch so viele Fertigkeiten (Hinterrad versetzen, Manual und und und), dass ich es einerseits spannend finde, was man noch alles lernen kann, andererseits auch weiß, dass Vieles davon unerreichbar bleiben wird, was schade ist, weil ich z.B. vom Skifahren weiß, wie geil es ist, wenn man einen Sport wirklich beherrscht.

Ich werde weiter am Ball bleiben und hoffe, dass das noch viele Jahre so weiter geht. Habe mir gerade ein neues Rad bestellt und wenn ich sonst um diese Jahreszeit quasi täglich geschaut habe, ob es in den Bergen schon geschneit hat, überlege ich jetzt, wann wohl endlich wieder die Radsaison beginnt...


----------



## HTWolfi (2. November 2019)

goldencore schrieb:


> Da ich aus dem hohen Norden komme, kann ich auch nicht mal eben aufs Rad, um zu üben.


Hab das mal ins große Ausredenbuch aufgenommen. 







goldencore schrieb:


> mir Fehlen noch so viele Fertigkeiten (Hinterrad versetzen, Manual und und und)


Für solche Sachen, Grundtechniken und Gleichgewichtsübungen braucht es doch keinen _»Süden«_. 
Das kann man doch eigentlich überall üben …


----------



## goldencore (2. November 2019)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Für solche Sachen, Grundtechniken und Gleichgewichtsübungen braucht es doch keinen _»Süden«_.
> Das kann man doch eigentlich überall üben …


Das ist klar, aber auf Trails üben ist halt schwierig. Ich gebe aber zu, dass ich tatsächlich nicht so fanatisch bin, wie einer aus dem Manual Thread, der schreibt, dass er regelmäßig 50km lang den Manual übt.


----------



## scratch_a (2. November 2019)

@HTWolfi, wie viel Bänder gibt es inzwischen schon?  

Da fällt mir ein, im Norden könnte "der WInd bläst zu stark" häufiger zum EInsatz kommen als bei uns 
Letztendlich setzt jeder selber seine Prioritäten. Wenn man viele andere Hobbies hat (in denen man überall gut sein will), dann bleibt eben was auf der Strecke, da man sehr oft üben und trainieren muss. Der Tag hat nun mal nur 24 Stunden  .


----------



## delphi1507 (2. November 2019)

scratch_a schrieb:


> @HTWolfi. Der Tag hat nun mal nur 24 Stunden  .


Und die blöde Arbeit verkürzt diese 24h zusätzlich ?


----------



## thrstnMTB (2. November 2019)

Ich (33) habe mich von Videos begeistern lassen und wollte das dann unbedingt auch tun. So habe ich mir direkt ohne es vorher mal auszuprobieren (Leihbike) ein Enduro gekauft und fuhr das erste Mal in Hochspeyer. Hatte davor kein Sport gemacht und bin Raucher. Ich merkte sofort, dass es in Videos viel einfacher aussah wie wenn man selbst vor dem Trail steht und hab viel geschoben wenn es mir zu steil wurde.
In den 3 Monaten war ich dann viel in Bikeparks wie Beerfelden, Hahnenklee, Sankt Andreasberg, Winterberg und Lenzerheide und konnte da viel Erfahrung sammeln und trau mich mittlerweile steilere und verwurzelte Abhänge runter, auch die black lines.  Sprünge bin ich mir noch so unsicher und brems davor immer leicht ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

